# In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?



## Administrator (19. November 2006)

*In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ich98 (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

1024*768 @ 85Hz 

Eine höhere Auflösung schafft mein Monitor nicht @85Hz


----------



## bsekranker (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

[X] 1280x960

Kann deshalb am Quickpoll nicht teilnehmen, ist ja weder Breitbild noch höher/niedriger.


----------



## King-of-Pain (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

1600*1200 und das ganze *2   
komme auch sonst überall gut damit zu recht nur in den Computec foren ist der (hier jeweilige foren farbe einsetzen) streifen fast so breit wie das geschriebene


----------



## MICHI123 (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

1024*768 und das 2 mal.
will ja kein augenkrebs kriegen, höhere auflösungen find ich total schlimm, weil alles so winzig wird...


----------



## hibbicon (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

1600x1200, weil meine Augen sowieso schon kaputt sind.   

--->Hobbicon


----------



## bsekranker (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				MICHI123 am 19.11.2006 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> 1024*768 und das 2 mal.
> will ja kein augenkrebs kriegen, höhere auflösungen find ich total schlimm, weil alles so winzig wird...


Das hängt dann aber auch von der Monitorgröße ab.

Wenn ich bei meinem 19"-CRT 1024x768 einstellen würde, bekäme ich genauso Augenkrebs.


----------



## Nakir (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				MICHI123 am 19.11.2006 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> 1024*768 und das 2 mal.
> will ja kein augenkrebs kriegen, höhere auflösungen find ich total schlimm, weil alles so winzig wird...


Neben der Auflösung spielt da auch noch die Größe des Panels eine Rolle.   


Wenn ich im Internet surf sieht das in etwas so aus:
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/2126/unbenanntrr7.jpg (KoP hat sich grad wegen dem dargestellen Inhalt des ICQ Fensters beschwert. Da mich das aber nicht juckt, darf sich jeder selber seinen Teil denken  )
(Achja, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie ich das Festplattensymbol für mein Laifwerk "F:" wieder einstellen könnte...  )

Auflösung ist 1680x1050. Wenn man so hohe Auflösungen verwendet muss man doch auch net (wie bei so mickrig kleinen Auflösungen) alles maximiert darstellen lassen   
Außerdem hat man bei dynamischen Websites das Problem, dass die Zeilen ellenlang sind, was die Ergonomie auch net grad fördert.


----------



## hibbicon (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				Nakir am 19.11.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich im Internet surf sieht das in etwas so aus:
> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/2126/unbenanntrr7.jpg (KoP hat sich grad wegen dem dargestellen Inhalt des ICQ Fensters beschwert.



*King-of-Pain* :_ja beim anblick vom senior chef kriege ich einfach keinen hoch ^^_...........     

--->Hobbicon


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



> 1280x1024



Seit wann hat sich eigentlich dieses Aufloesung als "normale" eingeschlichen? 



> 1280x1024
> Breitbild-Auflösung



Widerspruch in sich?

Ich verwende auf jeden Fall die 4:3 Aufloesung 1280x960...


----------



## King-of-Pain (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				hibbicon am 19.11.2006 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 19.11.2006 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAS IST TOTAL AUS DEN ZUSAMMENHANG GERISSEN

*bluber fassel*



Spoiler



das glaubt mir ja ehe keiner


----------



## Nakir (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				King-of-Pain am 19.11.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> das glaubt mir ja ehe keiner


Wie wärs jetzt mal mit nem neuen Nick?
Gaylord of Pain oder so


----------



## King-of-Pain (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				Nakir am 19.11.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 19.11.2006 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn ich mal entlich gespert werden würde


----------



## skicu (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				King-of-Pain am 19.11.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> 1600*1200 und das ganze *2


dito. Außer in der Arbeit, da habe ich Notebook-bedingt nur einmal 1280x800 und einmal 1600x1200 .. 

Habe mir allerdings in letzter Zeit angewöhnt, so unwichtige Fenster wie den Browser nicht mehr maximiert darzustellen, außer, die aktuelle Webseite interessiert mich und braucht soviel Platz.
Und Fenster wie Visual Studio etc. bringt man auf 1600x1200 maximiert ja gerade noch unter, eigentlich bräuchte man höhere Auflösungen.
Aber im Januar bekommen wir in der Arbeit ja endlich 24 Zoll TFTs.


----------



## KingSeb (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

Ich surfe mit meinem 19" TFT in 1280*1024.
Ich fände es gut wenn pcgames.de an andere Auflösungen angepasst werden würde.
MfG KingSeb

P.S. Hat mein Thread euch drauf gebracht?


----------



## LordMephisto (19. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

1280x1024, nativ halt.


----------



## Goddess (20. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				bsekranker am 19.11.2006 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] 1280x960
> 
> Kann deshalb am Quickpoll nicht teilnehmen, ist ja weder Breitbild noch höher/niedriger.


Bei mir ist es zwei mal 1280x960.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (20. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				SYSTEM am 19.11.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



1024*768.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Worrel (20. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

Da fehlt eine Option:
{X] 1152 x 864


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

zu Hause 1024x768x100Hz
auf Arbeit 1280x1024x70Hz


----------



## bullveyr (20. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

Arbeit:

1280x1024 (17 Zoll TFT)

Privat:

Desktop: 1680x1050 (20 Zoll WS-TFT)

MacBook: 1280x800


----------



## skicu (20. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

btw, @pcgames:
Bitte orientiert euch nicht an der Umfrage hier für ein neues Design, sondern baut eure Seiten nicht in einer festen Breite.. (siehe heise.de). Diese Bitte gilt auch allen anderen "Webseitenerstellern" hier..


----------



## ich98 (20. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				skicu am 20.11.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> btw, @pcgames:
> Bitte orientiert euch nicht an der Umfrage hier für ein neues Design, sondern baut eure Seiten nicht in einer festen Breite.. (siehe heise.de). Diese Bitte gilt auch allen anderen "Webseitenerstellern" hier..



die Seite hier ist doch schon für 1024*768 optimiert und statisch, was soll noch schlimmer werden? Gut auf 1280*1024 statisch gebaut


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (22. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

was soll ich anklicken? ich benutze zwei monitore mit verschieden auflöungen, und ich benutze mal den einen und mal den anderen fürs internet


----------



## sliCR (22. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				Worrel am 20.11.2006 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt eine Option:
> {X] 1152 x 864



dito!


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (22. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

[x] 1280X1024 und das bei 19 Zoll is ja eigentlich normal.


----------



## dust2145 (24. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

1024x768 is doch klar typische windoof auflösung höher wird alles unlesbar bei meinen 15er


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

1280x1024x32   bei 60 Herz

auf meinem etwas alten Samsung SyncMaster 172X

zocke auch sonst eigentlich alles in der Auflösung

nur Gothic 3 leuft mit 1024x768 flüssiger


----------



## Anbei (25. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

1400 X 900 bei einem 15" Zoll Notebook Bildschirm


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

Einmal mit 480x272 und einmal mit 1280x1024.

Regards, eX!


----------



## bsekranker (25. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.11.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> 480x272


PSP oder Uralt-Monitor?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. November 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				bsekranker am 25.11.2006 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 25.11.2006 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSP   

Regards, eX!


----------



## AcIDburst (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

1x 1024 x 768
1x 1400 x 1050

Die Auflösung von 20" TFTs steht im Quickpoll leider nicht zur Wahl.


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

1280x1024, voll mainstream 19'' TFT eben.  
auf dem notebook 1280x800, damit bin ich nur selten im internet.

du surfst mit dem PSP, eX? wie tippst du da? :-o


----------



## INU-ID (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

1280x1024@100/85Hz


----------



## kitiara (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				Worrel am 20.11.2006 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt eine Option:
> {X] 1152 x 864


Dito


----------



## collysucker (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*

1024x768 @ 200Hz auf 19"CRT.


----------



## Hombre3000 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.11.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal mit 480x272 und einmal mit 1280x1024.
> 
> Regards, eX!




Desktop: 1280*1024
Notebook : 1400*1050

mfg

Hombre


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung sind Sie im Internet unterwegs?*



			
				HanFred am 07.12.2006 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> du surfst mit dem PSP, eX? wie tippst du da? :-o


Surfen ist wohl der falsche Begriff, eher gelegentlich PCGames.de oder andere Foren ansteuern. Das Eingeben der URL (immerhin unter 20 Sekunden ^^) ist noch recht "leicht", aber richtiges Tippen, z.B. Forenposts, ist mir dem Ding pervers / unmöglich. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------

